# Shad in the huron



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Are the shad still in the huron? I need a legal, read hooked in the mouth, method of catching a few for **** bait. The only way I have ever caught them is by snaging them, not on purpose. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

ive caught them on flies before trying to get steelhead, try waxies on a jig


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Gander Club said:


> Are the shad still in the huron? I need a legal, read hooked in the mouth, method of catching a few for **** bait. The only way I have ever caught them is by snaging them, not on purpose. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


 If your trying just to trap them use a can of cat food.Or a trash can works too :lol:,Mich


----------



## RMR (Aug 5, 2003)

Gander Club,

They were still there on Saturday.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

I used to fish for them with the smallest size Mr Twister (maybe 1/16 oz) on an ultra lite set up.

When I was in school in Detroit, we'd go down to the Huron as it was the closest rive with a fish run. After spending days fishing spawn with no luck for steelies (this was 20 years ago when the Huron runs were terrible) and catching Shad, I decided to just try an ultra light for Shad.

I would get quite a few bites. A 1 lb Shad on an ultra light was a lot more fun than zero steelhead.:lol:


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

run a shorter rod, it'll be easier below the bridge because of the crowd. just fyi, ultralight might be too much for some of the heavier shad. I broke my ultralight because that thing went for a turn, and the line got caught in the rock, and I didn't pay attention and next thing I know, the tip is gone into the water. (yeah, it's a cheap rod), but ultralight rod will be difficult to pull the fish out of water unless you brings a net (it'll look even more sillIER to bring the net for shad, i think... :lol I'll go with a med-action light rod, a 5'6". 

we ran a treble hook with one of those rubber egg thingy. they do bite on those (or at least when we tried it, 9 out of 10 are hooked on the mouth ).

they'll be there late Nov, or until the water dip down into low 40.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Use large marsh mellows in your trap, two inside then two outside. The sugar drives them crazy and it is not uncommon to get two per set. Check daily and don't bother to move trap to different locations.


> *BEING A GOOD SUGAR DADDY*


----------

